# Missing 2 functions from old system



## PClapham (Dec 4, 2016)

1.  How can I find the threads I subscribed to?
2.  How can I email a thread to someone who might be interested in the content?

Thanks

Anita. (PClapham)


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2016)

Can't help with #2, but for #1, it is under 'Watched Threads'.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 4, 2016)

PClapham said:


> 1.  How can I find the threads I subscribed to?
> 2.  How can I email a thread to someone who might be interested in the content?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



for number 2, click the NUMBER link at the bottom right hand corner, next to like/quote/reply

the number indicates the post id in the thread, and lets you share it with social media/email/etc etc


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 4, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> for number 2, click the NUMBER link at the bottom right hand corner, next to like/quote/reply
> 
> the number indicates the post id in the thread, and lets you share it with social media/email/etc etc
> 
> View attachment 3009


 That's pretty cool. Learned something new.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 4, 2016)

There is no provision in standard XenForo for a user to email anybody directly from the board like on the old vBulletin board (except for the Contact BBS Admin link which does send email to the Admins).   So for directly contacting another BBS user, it's just via Conversations.

For somebody not on TUGBBS you have to use your own email program.  To send a link to an entire thread, right-click (or whatever the Apple equivalent is) on the thread name in the forum's thread list and copy the URL to paste into the email you send.

Brian already mentioned how to get the URL for a specific post instead of the thread as a whole.

As an alternate, I can't speak for all browsers, but I've got to suspect more than my Firefox have the ability to send a link to the page you are viewing at the time via the browser's File menu.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edited to add:

Apparently XenForo DOES provide a way to send an email to *Share This Page* via YOUR email program, by clicking the email button in the 'Permalink' popup you get when you click on the blue post number button.

Example, see Post #8

But I was unaware of this because *I* don't see any of those Share This Page buttons.

I still know of no way for one user to send a message to another user other than as a private Conversation.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> There is no provision in standard XenForo for a user to email anybody directly from the board like on the old vBulletin board (except for the Contact BBS Admin link which does send email to the Admins).   So for directly contacting another BBS user, it's just via Conversations.
> 
> For somebody not on TUGBBS you have to use your own email program.  To send a link to an entire thread, right-click (or whatever the Apple equivalent is) on the thread name in the forum's thread list and copy the URL to paste into the email you send.
> 
> ...


When you click on the post number, there are a number of Share options and email appears to be one of them. But I don't think it is working right. Twitter looks like it works, but perhaps there are buttons there that shouldn't be?


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 4, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> When you click on the post number, there are a number of Share options and email appears to be one of them. But I don't think it is working right. Twitter looks like it works, but perhaps there are buttons there that shouldn't be?


Buttons?  I don't see any, I just see the direct url at the top, and two tabs that select either the bbcode or html links to copy/paste to the appropriate places.  But maybe that's because I have no Facebook, Twitter, etc stuff entered in my profile (?).


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2016)

Here is a screen shot. I don't have any of these Social Media sites in my profile either.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 4, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> for number 2, click the NUMBER link at the bottom right hand corner, next to like/quote/reply
> 
> the number indicates the post id in the thread, and lets you share it with social media/email/etc etc
> 
> View attachment 3009



I agree, this is a cool feature!   I don't believe we had that before, did we?

Thanks for the 'enlightenment.'


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 4, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Here is a screen shot. I don't have any of these Social Media sites in my profile either.
> View attachment 3011


I don't have those. Pretty fancy.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 4, 2016)

the only buttons that will work are ones you have configured within your browser or local computer (ie you have a facebook/pinterest/twitter/etc account)


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 4, 2016)

the one that looks like an email is the link to click to email to someone, however it would require that you have your browser configured to load your email client upon cliking on an email link within the browser.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 4, 2016)

also note that all of those icons should appear for all users, even if you dont have those apps...they just wont function if you dont have accounts or your browser setup =)

also if you click the orange PLUS box on the right...it should allow you to select a number of other possible apps to share the post with.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 4, 2016)

just as an example, here is a link that shows how to configure a firefox browser to auto open your email client (gmail for example) when clicking on an email address within a web browser (or that email link in the forum options above)

https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/change-program-used-open-email-links


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 4, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> the only buttons that will work are ones you have configured within your browser or local computer (ie you have a facebook/pinterest/twitter/etc account)


I am not sure what you mean. When I click on the email button, it takes me to an addthis.com website. When I then search for 'mail', there is an Email App option. When I click on that, it brings up my default email program and includes the link to the post.

I thought after selecting the Email App option the first time, that subsequent times I clicked on it, it would just open the email program. Instead it goes back to addthis.com again. I think this is something that is configured within XenForo, not within my local browser.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 4, 2016)

because my browser is configured for the tug facebook page (and logged in) as well as the google + account, twitter, and gmail...clicking those links after clicking the "number" link allows those applications to instantly load.

so for instance, when i click the email icon, because my browser is configured to use gmail as my mail client, it instantly loads a gmail "new email" page with the subject of the post as the subject line and all i have to do to send it is type in the email address i want it to go to.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 4, 2016)

ok now i see what the problem might be....there are actually multiple "email" icons available...it shows gmail as the first one for me i guess because im using chrome and am logged into gmail.

if you hover over the little icons, it should display the actual app/program it uses.  i do see the one just labeled "email" goes to a web browser based site that appears to allow you to send an email to someone without having an email account setup.

there was also another "email" link i saw in the line that would trigger whatever default email client your browser was setup to trigger if you clicked on someones email address etc.  like tug@tug2.net


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 5, 2016)

MuranoJo said:


> I agree, this is a cool feature!   I don't believe we had that before, did we?



Yes we did, but it was just a small number to click, not a more visible obvious button.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 5, 2016)

That is one nice feature.
Brain, I have started to print all these new features in my TUG notebook.

Outstanding!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 5, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> ok now i see what the problem might be....there are actually multiple "email" icons available...it shows gmail as the first one for me i guess because im using chrome and am logged into gmail.
> 
> if you hover over the little icons, it should display the actual app/program it uses.  i do see the one just labeled "email" goes to a web browser based site that appears to allow you to send an email to someone without having an email account setup.
> 
> there was also another "email" link i saw in the line that would trigger whatever default email client your browser was setup to trigger if you clicked on someones email address etc.  like tug@tug2.net


Hovering over the icons on the popup box just shows Preferred_1, Preferred_2 etc. None of them show any actual names of the apps or websites.


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 5, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> Buttons?  I don't see any, I just see the direct url at the top, and two tabs that select either the bbcode or html links to copy/paste to the appropriate places.
> 
> View attachment 3010


Mystery solved.  The *Share This Page* buttons were being blocked by my ad blocker.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 5, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> Mystery solved.  The *Share This Page* buttons were being blocked by my ad blocker.


I am running an AdBlock and can at least see the buttons. Just that none of them really work. Twitter, Facebook and Tumblr seem to actually go to those sites requesting login, but all the others direct to addthis.com.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2016)

addthis appears to be the "application/plugin" that serves up those links to social media pages...so going to the addthis page lets you pick whatever buttons you want to appear in the list for your browser on the forum.

and of course, if you dont have any of those applications configured they wont do much.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 5, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> addthis appears to be the "application/plugin" that serves up those links to social media pages...so going to the addthis page lets you pick whatever buttons you want to appear in the list for your browser on the forum.
> 
> and of course, if you dont have any of those applications configured they wont do much.


Yeah, you can go to AddThis.com and pick them, but it doesn't seem to add them to the list of available options and even if you find one that works through AddThis, you have to always go to AddThis.com to pick it every time. There is no real way to add the buttons to the ones available when you first open the dialog box.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2016)

hmm, after actually using the ones for mine, it shows them in my list vs the original ones that were there before (for instance DIGG now shows up in mine)


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 5, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> There is no real way to add the buttons to the ones available when you first open the dialog box.


What happens if you go to the Contact Details in your bbs profile and enter your Twitter, whatever, identity there?  (Can't test, I don't mess with those services).


----------



## PClapham (Dec 29, 2016)

PClapham said:


> 1.  How can I find the threads I subscribed to?
> 2.  How can I email a thread to someone who might be interested in the content?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


None of the threads I subscribed to appear in this new forum, and the thread I want to save does not have a number at the bottom.  ??  The thread is one on favorite small resorts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 29, 2016)

PClapham said:


> None of the threads I subscribed to appear in this new forum, and the thread I want to save does not have a number at the bottom.  ??  The thread is one on favorite small resorts.


you will need to re "watch" forums to get that set back up again.

there should be a link with a number at the bottom right of any post, but only if you are logged in I believe.


----------



## PClapham (Dec 29, 2016)

PClapham said:


> 1.  How can I find the threads I subscribed to?
> 2.  How can I email a thread to someone who might be interested in the content?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I just found numbers but they appear to be for each post, not the entire thread.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 29, 2016)

PClapham said:


> I just found numbers but they appear to be for each post, not the entire thread.



clicking the number 1 on the first post would accomplish what you are looking for?  it would create a link to the thread starting with the first post.


----------

